# old st austell college (lots of pics)



## blighty (Nov 29, 2008)

well, after my first attempt at night into this place just didnt feel right, scotty and a few others offered to come give me a hand to come and help to document the site. and seeing as i had never been out on a proper explore before i thought it would be rude to turn down the offer. i'll start with some history on the place first...

Throughout Cornwall there were 58,000 learners.

Why a new College was needed in St Austell ?

There was a need to find new sites in order to release some poor quality buildings, and that policy was to extend and provide the opportunity for education beyond the age of 16.

There were many benefits of acquiring the site at John Keay House, namely:-

• it would be a single site
• more than adequate car parking
• it would combine all existing sites into one
• it was local

The move would mean a three to four phased development -

Phase 1 - the construction of a new Performing Arts building
Phases 2 - 4 - the relocation of Trevarthian Road site

Costs:-

The original budget was for £14.5M but extra costs were incurred for the removal of asbestos amounting to £6M. The total budget of £20.5M was funded by Combined University of Cornwall, The College, SWRDA and the LSC.

The existing buildings to be got rid of through a development partnership were:-

Sedgemoor - sold in October 2004 to Broadley Park Properties. The building now houses the Primary Care Trust.

Lewis Way and Trevarthian Road - sold to Westbury Homes and plans to develop with mixed usage such as residential and commercial.

The future needs of the College:-

• to resolve the Skills Centre at the back of John Keay House - need to source the funding for £2.4M.
• a new Business Suite.


i cant find anything on google after a brief search to find out when the college first opened but as far as i can see, the Trevarthian site had fully swapped over to the new site on tregonissey road in october 2006, making the trevarthian site no longer used. 


more info etc found on this pdf link (i havent read most of it yet but some of it looked like it was a good link)

http://www.restormel.gov.uk/media/adobe/m/f/TR_Brief_pp006.pdf


if anyone knows any more about the college feel free to add the info in. most of the searches on google i done just brought up the new college site details. 

so, anyway, we all met up and got on with having a look around the site. i think everyone had agreed on the fact the building was in a pretty bad way to look at. (i think i even got told a few times they understand why we didnt feel right there at night ) the site seemed a lot bigger than i first thought. knowing they were going to be knocking it down i thought they would have knocked down more than they actually had! 

everyone seemed a good laugh and pretty easy to get on with. even if i did feel a little short compared to a certain tall member off here 

after we finished at the site, it was lunch time. so we popped into town for some lunch, even if there was a bit of a wait in the cafe it was nice to be able to sit and chat in such a relaxed manor  

there was even another place of interest found on the walk back to the cars, it would be good to get in there sometime. my mrs says its been boarded up for years and years and that she even remembers it being boarded up from about 10 years ago when they used to bunk off school and "hang out" on the steps of the place  

so now for the pics from the college  (excuse the pics though, im not that great and still shooting in auto mode lol) i have one more but DD got in the shot so not sure if he will want it posted or not.


















































































































































































































































all comments welcome, good or bad  look forward to seeing some of the others pictures as theyre a bit better than me to say the least


----------



## krela (Nov 29, 2008)

Glad you got in there with good company


----------



## blighty (Nov 29, 2008)

me too! it would have taken me so long on my own and i'd of probably got lost  and there was even a bed of cushions in one of the upper floors (scotty noticed, dont think anyone else did) and human poo in the middle of a corridor with all the windows smashed which was errr nice


----------



## krela (Nov 29, 2008)

blighty said:


> me too! it would have taken me so long on my own and i'd of probably got lost  and there was even a bed of cushions in one of the upper floors (scotty noticed, dont think anyone else did) and human poo in the middle of a corridor with all the windows smashed which was errr nice



Fairly standard I'm afraid.


----------



## Scrub2000 (Nov 29, 2008)

Well done buddy! Great report for this (you have done your homework!!) and thanks for the offer of us meeting you down there!
Good fry up after 

Was FREEZING but a very good explore dude...massive shame it was so trashed but thats par for the course in some of these places.

I could not believe the amount of destruction in here, it was like a bomb had gone off in the buildings!
We could count the number of panes of glass left in one piece on one hand!
It was like a beach, with the amount of crushed glass on the floors, oh and the amount of soggy and stinking ceiling ties was... blurgh!

A few of my pics:-

















































































Cheers again!

:thumb


----------



## MD (Nov 29, 2008)

nice one looks massive

why is it when ever there is a police dogs training sign the places are already smashed to bits?


----------



## flava (Nov 29, 2008)

yeah great 1st post we will defo have to meet up some time for an explore as you are only down the road you know where i wanna go dont you !!!


----------



## Scotty (Nov 29, 2008)

wow, thats some information on the site, thanks.

a huge site that would have had alot to see if it would not so totaly messed up.
I think i counted 3 windows that was not broken. lol


----------



## blighty (Nov 29, 2008)

thanks for the comments. and thanks for the meet up it was good yeah  will have to do it again sometime! im still trying to find out more info on that other place we passed. i'll keep you informed. your pics are quite well in focus considering scotty  i'm going to go have a try and some manual shots tomorrow so thanks for explaining them bits to me  i did try and find out more info but google wasnt being very helpful due to linking everything to the new site


----------



## Seahorse (Nov 29, 2008)

I do love the domino bricks though. Was that you lot, or a chav with a sense of humour?


----------



## Scotty (Nov 29, 2008)

Seahorse said:


> I do love the domino bricks though. Was that you lot, or a chav with a sense of humour?



We found it like that.
thinking back on it, we should have set it back up and filmed it.
next 







Blighty:=- that site does look good. keep us informed mate.


----------



## kernowexpeditionary (Nov 29, 2008)

a newbie takin the pissout of an old timers pix - whatever next!


----------



## Scrub2000 (Nov 29, 2008)

kernowexpeditionary said:


> a newbie takin the pissout of an old timers pix - whatever next!



LOL!!!!!!!!!!!! yea! Well we gave Scotty a hard time about his shots.....and since Blighty has the same camera we asked him to join in the baiting!!!!


----------



## Scrub2000 (Nov 29, 2008)

Scotty said:


> We found it like that.
> thinking back on it, we should have set it back up and filmed it.
> next
> 
> ...



Ah heck.....good point dude. That would of rocked actually!! Stop animation!! I know you are the king of that too


----------



## Scrub2000 (Nov 30, 2008)

Highlight of the moment was probs when I felt this pain accross my rear - It was flaming Scotty trying to break a flouresent tube on me - the GIMP!

:icon_evil


----------



## kernowexpeditionary (Nov 30, 2008)

the only good pix anyone from bristol has is on cctv!


----------



## krela (Nov 30, 2008)

kernowexpeditionary said:


> the only good pix anyone from bristol has is on cctv!



Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## dangerous dave (Nov 30, 2008)

kernowexpeditionary said:


> the only good pix anyone from bristol has is on cctv!



oi 
pics to follow when i get off my ass n do em


----------



## blighty (Nov 30, 2008)

i was saying to the wife about this again today, mentioned the book with the jap/chinese in it and she told me that just before the college became disused they had a lot of jap/chinese in looking around the building and said maybe that was why the books were there? i couldnt remember what the book was for so wasnt sure.


----------



## dangerous dave (Nov 30, 2008)

well id better get my two shots up now its been long enough was a good laugh nice to meet you blighty will be in contact about a few sites soon 











last one nicked off scotty as he took too long setting up his shot


----------



## blighty (Nov 30, 2008)

yeah, it was nice to meet you too (and the rest of the guys  )


----------



## Potter (Dec 1, 2008)

Great work. Very cool. Massive place.

That first lone fire extinguisher shot is great.

Love that with the dominos.


----------

